# Whats your go to plastic bait



## ky.jonboatfisher (Aug 16, 2009)

Ok so what your favorite name in plastic lures and bait itself? As for me its gotta be ZOOM all the way and a junebug worm in the ZOOM


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Aug 16, 2009)

wrong section.


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 16, 2009)

It's now in the bait & tackle section. :wink: 

My go-to plastics include the Wave Worm Tiki Stick Red Shad worm, Strike King Rage Craw (summer craw color), and a Black w/Blue Flake Basssnacks Shakit worm. I t-rig them on Gammy 3/0. 4/0, or 5/0 hooks, usually with a 1/8oz bullet weight. The Tiki Sticks also work well t-rigged weightless.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Aug 16, 2009)

6" Zoom Brush Hog - Junebug - T-rigged with a 1/8oz bullet weight on a 5/0 EWG
5" Tiki Stick - Watermelon Chartreuse Laminate - Rigged weightless on a 4/0 EWG


----------



## kentuckybassman (Aug 16, 2009)

Tiki crawdude watermelon copper for my first choice,and then the ol' Culprit 7 inch Tequilla shad worm.


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 16, 2009)

Hands down a 6" super soft fatboy!


----------



## fish devil (Aug 16, 2009)

:twisted: If I'm having a super tough day catching bass my go to bait would have to be a 5" T-rigged Yamamoto Senko preferably in Blk/blu.


----------



## jigster60 (Aug 16, 2009)

I/2 oz Green pumpkin Arkie jig wif Green pumpkin chigger craw wif the tips of claws dyed red...carolina rigged green pumpkin Brush Hawg... and on super tough days drop shoting Robo worm oxblood color...JIGGY


----------



## Jim (Aug 17, 2009)

A 5 inch stick bait wacky rigged or Texas.


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Aug 17, 2009)

Culprit 7.5 and 10 inch worms are my number one go to plastics. Love tiki's especially on carolina rig.


----------



## Jwengerd (Aug 17, 2009)

Mines gonna have to be a 6" senko wacky rigged bass love it :mrgreen:


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Aug 17, 2009)

the only plastics I really use are white 4" curly tail grubs, and zoom worms. im trying little by little to get away from fishing live bait all the time



> Strike King Rage Craw (summer craw color),



how do yall rig your plastic crawlers?


----------



## slim357 (Aug 17, 2009)

Loggerhead Mike said:


> the only plastics I really use are white 4" curly tail grubs, and zoom worms. im trying little by little to get away from fishing live bait all the time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I Texas rig them, carolina rig, or on a jig/jig-head. My go to plastics are generally 7inch power worms in blue fleck, or super flukes in white, watermelon red, or some bait fish pattern.


----------



## wasilvers (Aug 20, 2009)

3 inch green stick worm from JD baits (they are softer and work better than senkos for this) Texas rigged with a 1/8th sinker on the front and move it erratically across the bottom. Thanks to this board for the idea. Catches bass, perch, northern, etc. If there is a hungry fish in the water, they will bite it. Makes slow days go by faster when you're catching fish. Last lake we were getting skunked at, it pulled the 3.5 lber from beside the dock when nothing else would work.


----------



## russ010 (Aug 20, 2009)

I don't like throwing 6" worms... they have to be atleast 7.5" and Yum Ribbontails are my favorite. If I'm throwing a 6" worm, it's going to be a Berkly Powerbait and black is the only color I will throw with that brand.

My other go to bait in plastics is a lizard... and junebug works year round for me in all types of water and all weather conditions


----------



## huntinfool (Aug 20, 2009)

6" Zoom Lizard in pumpkinseed chartreuse.


----------



## Bugpac (Aug 21, 2009)

Mine so far has been a weightless Senko, rigged weedles, on a 4/0 wide red offset gamatsu, watermelon black seed.. For the money 7.00 for 10, They really are not very durable at all, I didn't realize zoom was made 10 miles from my house till I bought some trick worms the other day, I am gonna try to find what I want in zoom...


----------



## whj812 (Aug 21, 2009)

1/4 Oz Black or Brown Bullet weight, 2/0 Offset EWG hook, and a Netbait Baby Paca Craw.


----------



## utahusker (Aug 26, 2009)

Trixie Spanish Fly worms. They kill one of the local bass lakes here.


----------



## RStewart (Aug 30, 2009)

baby brush hog watermelon-red and watermelon-red tiki stick


----------



## honers (Aug 31, 2009)

like starting with the 6" berkley power bait / motor oil / texas rigged


----------



## ilinimud (Sep 3, 2009)

*Craws-* Lake Fork Craw, Tiki Crawdude, Strike King Rage Tail Craw
*Worms-* Strike King Anaconda (not a big worm guy)
*Creatures*(_my favorite_)- Zoom Brush Hog, Net Bait McDaddy, Stike King Space Monkey
*Stick Baits*- Tiki Stik
*Jig Trailer*- Paca Chunk, Strike King Rage Tail Chunk

*Hooks-* VMC David Fritts Riggin Worm Hook (Man i love these!)
*Weights-* 1/4 - 3/4 I use mostly heavy weights, usually not under 1/4 (I want to try Tungsten for the smaller profile)
*Line-* Vicious Flourocarbon 15-17lb
*Rod-* Custom ALX Rod (7'3 Heavy)
*Reel-* Pflueger Patriarch 6.4:1 (I want the 7.1:1)


Im not a big worm guy, but i can tell you what i dont like. The Culprit Original. Way too thin for me, i like a bulky worm. The Roboworm Robo Tail worm looks pretty sweet, i would like to try them.

Im on a creature bait kick right now, these things are a blast!!!


----------

